# Netzteil: Mehr oder weniger Watt = gleicher Stromverbrauch ?



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle eXtrm'ler,

ich habe eine Grundsätzliche Frage zu Netzteilen. Undzwar frag ich mich immoment, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ein zb 530Watt starkes Netzteil oder ein 630Watt starkes zu wählen.
Dazu sei gesagt das bei beidem die gleichen Komponenten dran hängen.
Also wird mehr Strom verbraucht und "verpufft" sozusagen wenn ich ein Netzteil nehme was eigentlich überdimensioniert ist ?
Meine Frage bezieht sich dabei wirklich nur auf das, was aus der "Steckdose" genommen wird und somit die Stromrechnung nach oben treibt 

MFG


----------



## Thallassa (29. Oktober 2011)

Vorausgesetzt, sie haben die gleiche Effizienz/Gleiche Bauteile, ist der Verbrauch gleich.


----------



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja, davon war ich auch ausgegangen!
Wenn man zb. die aktuelle Reihe von be quiet nimmt. 
Dann müssten da die Be Quiet Pure Power CM L8 zwischen 430Watt und 730Watt so ziehmlich das gleiche aus der Steckdose saugen ?


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

Naja das Netzteil sollte schon im ansprechenden Lastbereich arbeiten.
Würde dein System zB: 350W benötigen, wäre die Effizienz beim 430W NT sehr gut.
Beim 730W hingegen schlechter, da unter 50% Last die Effizienz leidet.


----------



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Effizienz leidet, leidet jedoch auch meine Stromrechnung ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2011)

Sinkende Effizienz und Mehrverbrauch sind äquivalent  .


----------



## Operator (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja ,
die efficienz ist wieviel von dem reingesteckten Strom auch im PC ankommen
und da  dei Netzteile immer unterschiedliche effcienc haben bei unterschiedlicher auslastung
also zb ein 400 Watt NT hat eine efficienz von 80% bei 300 Watt also gehen 20 % als wärme oder ähnliches verloren muss dafür aber 360 Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen
aber ein 700 Watt netzteil hat bei 300 Watt vllt nur noch 50% eff. dadurch gehen dann 50% in wärme verloren. muss also 450Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen
Zu jedem NT gibts so schöne diagramme bei welcher benötigten Wattzahl der Betrag der Efficienz ist.

/ ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ich bin ein wenig in Eile


----------



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

In welchem Bereich bewegt sich das ganze ? 
Kann das einer von euch einschätzen ?
Also wenn ich 350Watt wirklich für die Komponenten brauche, und ein 430Watt NT verbaue, zieht der auch ca. 350Watt ?
Wieviel zieht der dann bei einem 530Watt NT ?


----------



## Operator (29. Oktober 2011)

Siehe hier bei efficienz
Be Quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730 W Review - Page 5/9 | techPowerUp
Da ist bei 300 Watt die höchste Efficienc als 300 watt bracuht dein PC dann werden 330 aus deine Steckdos gezogen
würde dein PC aber nur 100 Watt verbrauchen z.b im idle wäre die efficienc "nur" 84% also 116 Watt verbrauch


----------



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Operator schrieb:


> würde dein PC aber nur 100 Watt verbrauchen z.b im idle wäre die efficienc "nur" 84% also 116 Watt verbrauch



Ich seh die Tabelle aber um sicher zugehen: Wenn mein PC 100Watt braucht, verbraucht der Rechner mit dem 730Watt NT "nur" 116Watt ?


----------



## Operator (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja.
Bei einem kleineren NT hast du wahrscheinliche einere Bessere efficienc wie zb 86% dann würde das NT nur 114 Watt  benutzen.
Dafür hast du vllt bei Max load ein schlechtere Efficienc.
Ich würde mir da nciht soviele gedanken machen.
Solang du keine SLI oder ähnliches planst reicht ein 500 Watt NT locker


----------



## Nightspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

DANKE! Nu weiß ich wies funktioniert^^

Ja, ne war eigentlich eher eine Grundsätzliche Frage die da in meinem Kopf rumschwierte ;D 

Vielen Dank an alle Poster!

*CLOSED*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. Oktober 2011)

Nightspeed schrieb:


> Ja, davon war ich auch ausgegangen!
> Wenn man zb. die aktuelle Reihe von be quiet nimmt.
> Dann müssten da die Be Quiet Pure Power CM L8 zwischen 430Watt und 730Watt so ziehmlich das gleiche aus der Steckdose saugen ?


 
Das hängt von der Auslastung ab. Bei (zu) geringer Last kann das 430W effizienter sein.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2011)

Sorge am besten das die Last im idle 20+% ist und im Vollast zustand nicht die 80% überschreitet,dann hast du in allen Lebenslagen das beste was ein Netzteil bieten kann.
Wenn du wirklich Effizienz willst solltest du zudem ein Platin Netzteil kaufen,wobei ich mir dann aber überlegen würde ob die Mehrkosten jemals wieder durch den Verbrauch reingeholt werden,weil das mit Stromverbrauch bei PC´s ist sehr weit übertriebener nonsense .(ich zahl 55euro/monat im durchschnitt an Strom....und das mit einer Klimaanlage.)


----------

